# Road Trip over Easter



## Zorrito (Apr 13, 2011)

*G'day*

we are traveling over easter (21th to 26th of april) from Sydney up north with a camper van (1 seat/bed available). my friend and me want to travel along the coast as far as we get and then back to sydney. if you (male) are spontaneous and easy-going, join us!!! the camper van costs $990 for these days. that means $330 each plus fuel. that isn't expensive at all because we don't need to pay for accommodation. drop me a line if you have any questions and if you don't want to travel back to sydney, you can also leave us somewhere during the trip.

cheers
adrian

contact me: 
[email protected]
or
0415464217


----------

